# Welcome to me!



## motd2k

Just invested in a R58 from the exceptional bellabarista - looking forward to improving my technique with practice (because I certainly need to!)


----------



## Mrboots2u

Cool, your first machine , or result of a bout of upgradeitis. Welcome to the forum


----------



## glevum

welcome to the forum. fantastic machine! throw a photo up in show off your set up thread.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

motd2k said:


> Just invested in a R58 from the exceptional bellabarista - looking forward to improving my technique with practice (because I certainly need to!)


Welcome to the forum. That's some piece of kit you've treated yourself to. What grinder are you using with it?


----------



## motd2k

The Systemic Kid said:


> Welcome to the forum. That's some piece of kit you've treated yourself to. What grinder are you using with it?


Thanks! I went for a Mignon grinder. I guess it was a bout of upgraditus; i've had a B2C machine for a while, and whilst producing acceptable results, I wanted better quality and more theatre and I've certainly got both!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Very nice indeed but later on you might want to think about upgrading your grinder. Nothing against the Mignon - great machine for the price but you'll get even more out of the Rocket with a higher specked grinder.


----------



## motd2k

Funny that two of you are both within 20 miles of here - I'm from the Fylde too.


----------



## coffeechap

Agree with Patrick, the shame with bella barista is that they just don't offer any really good grinders and the default is to the mignon or vario, beautiful machine though


----------



## Mrboots2u

motd2k said:


> Funny that two of you are both within 20 miles of here - I'm from the Fylde too.


Hi Lancaster here , join the northern mob !


----------



## bubbajvegas

coffeechap said:


> the shame with bella barista is that they just don't offer any really good grinders


Hmmm...Mythos springs to mind ;-)


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

bubbajvegas said:


> Hmmm...Mythos springs to mind ;-)


Everywhere I look a mythos is mentioned. I really want one but it's too big :-(


----------



## coffeechap

bubbajvegas said:


> Hmmm...Mythos springs to mind ;-)


If you want o send £2100 then yes but tell me what they have of choice in the £500 - £800 bracket?


----------



## bubbajvegas

Macap on demand,wooooh,lol


----------



## Wobin19

You made some nice choices there. Enjoy your new kit and I am looking forward to you sharing your experiences on the forum. I see you are already being encouraged to upgrade your grinder - unbelievable! I think you can get some superb results from the Mignon with some care. Lots of tips on here for that.


----------



## reneb

i've just noticed that bb are selling a new eureka grinder

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/brands/eureka/eureka-zenith-club-e-grinder.html

no idea what it's like, but looks interesting and it is £500


----------



## coffeechap

Wobin19 said:


> You made some nice choices there. Enjoy your new kit and I am looking forward to you sharing your experiences on the forum. I see you are already being encouraged to upgrade your grinder - unbelievable! I think you can get some superb results from the Mignon with some care. Lots of tips on here for that.


Why unbelievable, unfortunately the common advice for people when buying new kit is "spend on the machine" from both users and retailers, retailers get more revenue from machines than grinders especially when dealing with mazzer. One of the most common myths is that you should spend high on your machine and get an ok grinder. The mignon IMHO is an ok grinder, pair that same rocket to for arguments sake an rr55OD and the difference at the taste will be marked.

Too often the grinder Is the second thought when actually it gives you the basic ingredient ( most important ingredient ) for a fab espresso, I just wish people would be given the right advice from the start. So yes upgrade that grinder to something that will do the r58 justice.


----------



## glevum

Wow. What a lovely od grinder that is.....


----------



## Charliej

Got to say that even with my lowly Classic ditching the MC2 for an RR55OD was the best thing I have done so far, its transformed my coffee beyond where I imagined it would, so if it does that with a classic !!!!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

motd2k said:


> Funny that two of you are both within 20 miles of here - I'm from the Fylde too.


Nice one - another northern soul to add to our ever growing locally grown band. Do you fancy coming along to a coffee evening we're setting up at Atkinson's in Lancaster. We need a minimum of ten to keep cost down to £20.00 per head. I'll be posting a programme for the event when I hear back from Atkinson's. Be great if you could come along.


----------



## Glenn

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK

Nice machine and one which you won't need to upgrade from until it dies...

The Eureka Mignon is a good grinder when dialled in right. In a recent taste test against a top end commercial grinder the tastes were similar


----------



## glevum

Im loving the mignon since getting new burrs


----------



## coffeechap

Glenn said:


> Welcome to Coffee Forums UK
> 
> Nice machine and one which you won't need to upgrade from until it dies...
> 
> The Eureka Mignon is a good grinder when dialled in right. In a recent taste test against a top end commercial grinder the tastes were similar


Agreed but only when the roasters recommendations were followed thugh glen and correct me if I am wrong it wasn't in the same ark as the royal?


----------



## Wobin19

coffeechap said:


> Why unbelievable, unfortunately the common advice for people when buying new kit is "spend on the machine" from both users and retailers, retailers get more revenue from machines than grinders especially when dealing with mazzer. One of the most common myths is that you should spend high on your machine and get an ok grinder. The mignon IMHO is an ok grinder, pair that same rocket to for arguments sake an rr55OD and the difference at the taste will be marked.
> 
> Too often the grinder Is the second thought when actually it gives you the basic ingredient ( most important ingredient ) for a fab espresso, I just wish people would be given the right advice from the start. So yes upgrade that grinder to something that will do the r58 justice.


I need to think more carefully before I post next time - I had my tongue firmly in my cheek and I only really intended to convey a little sympathy for someone who has just made some major investments in some new shiny kit and posting a proud introduction here.

I did not mean the unbelievable in the context of the advise being wrong, I just worded my post poorly and sorry for that - I have taken lots of fantastic advise on this forum - Thank you.


----------



## coffeechap

Wobin19 said:


> I need to think more carefully before I post next time - I had my tongue firmly in my cheek and I only really intended to convey a little sympathy for someone who has just made some major investments in some new shiny kit and posting a proud introduction here.
> 
> I did not mean the unbelievable in the context of the advise being wrong, I just worded my post poorly and sorry for that - I have taken lots of fantastic advise on this forum - Thank you.


None taken i guess I get dissapointed for end users that having been given wonderful advice on the choice of machine they then end up having to buy an average grinder because the retailer doesn't offer the same magnitude if choice in grinders, having said that BB are also one if the best retailers out there


----------



## glevum

reneb said:


> i've just noticed that bb are selling a new eureka grinder
> 
> http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/brands/eureka/eureka-zenith-club-e-grinder.html
> 
> no idea what it's like, but looks interesting and it is £500


Strange, this model not even showing on Eureka's webpage


----------



## painty

reneb said:


> i've just noticed that bb are selling a new eureka grinder
> 
> http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/brands/eureka/eureka-zenith-club-e-grinder.html
> 
> no idea what it's like, but looks interesting and it is £500


So it looks like there's a new intermediate class of grinders emerging with burr size in between the Mini and SJ - 60 or 61 mm like the Mazzer Lux


----------



## glevum

there's a larger 65mm version as well

http://www.eureka.co.it/prodotto/zenith_65-e-2/?lang=en


----------



## coffeechap

Yeeeeeeh a decent smaller eureka, perhaps, will have to get bella to send me one t play with....


----------



## glevum

like the idea of the 65mm one, probably around the £750 mark....


----------



## painty

65 mm sounds good. For an on-demand you want reasonable size burrs so you aren't stood holding your PF for half a minute each time : )


----------



## Charliej

painty said:


> 65 mm sounds good. For an on-demand you want reasonable size burrs so you aren't stood holding your PF for half a minute each time : )


Who has to stand there holding their PF with an OD grinder? the RR55 it kind of clips into the fork and holds there fine


----------



## glevum

Charliej said:


> Who has to stand there holding their PF with an OD grinder? the RR55 it kind of clips into the fork and holds there fine


still have to hold a jug while steaming, cant say i would pick a grinder cause it has a long fork. though i do want a RR55


----------



## Charliej

glevum said:


> still have to hold a jug while steaming, cant say i would pick a grinder cause it has a long fork. though i do want a RR55


Well burrs for the RR55 are about and you could always lash out on the titanium burrs so that you can pass it down to the kids as an heirloom lol


----------



## oop north

motd2k said:


> Funny that two of you are both within 20 miles of here - I'm from the Fylde too.


Must be something in the air - I just joined a couple of weeks ago! A few miles north east of Preson


----------



## oop north

The Systemic Kid said:


> Nice one - another northern soul to add to our ever growing locally grown band. Do you fancy coming along to a coffee evening we're setting up at Atkinson's in Lancaster. We need a minimum of ten to keep cost down to £20.00 per head. I'll be posting a programme for the event when I hear back from Atkinson's. Be great if you could come along.


I have three friends interested in this now, subject to date!


----------

